

Europe's digital chief: PRISM fallout could cost US cloud industry billions - kimlelly
http://www.zdnet.com/prism-fallout-could-cost-us-cloud-industry-billions-warns-europes-digital-chief-7000017712/

======
kimlelly
1\. Avoid _any_ cloud, not just the "US cloud", whenever you can.

2\. Use applications that let you store your data _locally_ and that work
peer-to-peer, in a decentralized manner, and without any central server.

That is where the Internet needs to go.

